

Why Google doesn’t care about hiring top college graduates - wyclif
http://qz.com/180247/why-google-doesnt-care-about-hiring-top-college-graduates/

======
011011100
How a person "[processes] on the fly" seems to be a measurement very related
to intelligence. So they don't care about IQ, but they do care about mental
quickness.

------
mclightning
Not sure this is true for Google. I have heard/read many times that they do
those brain teasers.

